# saltwater fly pole needed please help



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a fly pole for saltwater use down in Rockport. I'm pretty new @ fly fishing. Old salt with bait caster. Don't want to spend over $200.00. Any ideas? I'm thinking 7-8 wt.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Get an 8wt Temple Fork Professional Series. I think they run about 149.00. BTW if it cost more than $25 it's a rod, not a pole.LOL


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks Capt. Mike Cook, a bit windy down there today. I hope to come down this Thursday.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I ordered the same rod from Bass Pro. Ordered it on a Monday and got it that Wednesday and that was with regular shipping (USPS) Haven't had a chance to put a reel or line on it yet.:doowapsta


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Are you talking $200 for the whole rig, or just the rod? 


FWIW, $200 for rod, reel, backing, fly line, flies, and leaders (if you don't make your own) won't get you much.


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

Just the rod, Its mid to low end I know just don't have the big bucks for the Big name.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

driftwoodfisher said:


> Just the rod, Its mid to low end I know just don't have the big bucks for the Big name.


Then, as Mike mentioned, the TFO Professional Series 8wt. would be a good choice. TFO makes a really good rod for a cheap price when compared to other rod companies. It makes me wonder how much longer they'll keep their prices low.


----------



## Flyfisher87 (Aug 27, 2006)

TFO are great rods with a good warranty.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

If you're in the Houston area, check with Fishing Tackle Unlimited. They have a good entry level 8 wt. outfit ready to go (Rod, reel, case, backing and line) for $119 (2 piece) or $149 (4 piece). That'll leave enough for a few flies and other goodies. Give Capt. Chris Phillips a call.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I am a retired custom rod builder and have several fly rods. One day while at an Academy I saw a fly rod for $30. The rod is an Eagle Claw IM6 5 weight. Since my rods then were 6 weight to 9 weight, I decided to buy the rod for brim fishing. It turned out to be one of my favorite rods in that line weight category. I have built two other 5 weights but they don't equal my $30 rod. I got a good rod for almost nothing. On a calm day I will fish this rod in the bay with a 7 wt. headstart line which it casts very well.


----------



## Flyfisher87 (Aug 27, 2006)

Your a brave person Ellis. I dont know if I would have bought it just from worrying if it would break or what not


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks to all, TFO Austin Outfitters- Thanks Kevin


----------

